# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Nuevos Miembros >  Hola a todos

## mirandaaranzubia

Hola a todos.
Mi nombre es Oscar y vivo en Ponferrada (León) y llevo un tiempo aprendiendo un poco este noble arte aunque con temporadas más fructíferas que otras, leyendo mucho y practicando cuando puedo.
Me entusiasma la magia de cerca y últimamente también la manipulación (sobre todo de cartas) aunque me resulta tremendamente difícil y teoría de la magia.
Si hubiera algún forero que viva por aquí cerca y quiera que intercambiemos información, práctica y plática mágica, estoy más que dispuesto. 
Un saludo a todos y espero seguir aprendiendo

----------


## mirandaaranzubia

Acabo de ver esta plantilla y voy a complementar mi presentación
_Nombre: Oscar
Nombre artístico: 
Edad: 35
País/ciudad: Ponferrada (Leon)
Ramas preferidas: cartomagia, numismagia, magia de cerca en general  y manipulación naipes y bolas.
Perteneces a alguna Asociación o circulo mágico: No
Años practicando magia: 7
Profesional:  No
Tipo de público: Amigos, familiares y compañeros de trabajo
Por qué me gusta la magia: Porque te hace vivir emociones únicas de asombro y me produce una intensa satisfacción hacer pequeños milagros y presenciar pequeños y grandes milagros. (yo opino además que a todo el mundo le gusta la magia)_

----------


## MagNity

bienvenido al foro!

----------


## saratorrez1990

Hola saludos para todos soy nueva en esto me llamo Sara

----------


## darkmagic82

Hola Sara!!!! Que guay tener mujeres magas.. La verdad es que escasean. Bueno me presento soy Fernando. De Palma de Mallorca  :Smile1:

----------

